#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Certificaat gelezen?

## rinus bakker

Er wordt heel wat gepraat over certificeren enz. 
En allerlei mensen die zeggen dat ze een certificaat bij hun materiaal hebben.
Maar hoeveel mensen hebben die certificaten ook daadwerkelijk gelezen (of geprobeerd te lezen) en begrepen wat erin staat?
Volgens mij is er een enorme puist aan papier aanwezig in allerlei bureau's waar eigenlijk alleen maar windhandel mee gemoeid is = certiceren kost geld! 
Maar als je niet weet wat er eigenlijk staat (dus waar je voor betaald hebt!), hang je alsnog voor de rechter of de verzekeraar als er ooit iets mis mocht gaan!

* Hijsfijn!!!!!*

----------


## DidierB

ik weet niet hoe het in NL gesteld is, maar in belgië mag je in vrijwel elke expo-hal een keuring verwachten, en als je dan je certificaten van de rigging niet mee hebt kan je wel eens een probleem hebben.

Elke zichzelf respecterende firma laat trouwens minstens z'n rigging en elektro minimaal 1x per jaar keuren. Ok het is duur, maar je bent tenminste zeker van je materiaal.


Groeten,


Didier Beghin
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Didier,
de vraag was niet zozeer of je wel je certificaten bij je hebt, maar of je ook begrijpt wat er precies in beschreven staat.

Ik heb (Belgische) keuringsdocumenten gezien waarop letterlijk stond: "het 'item' was op het moment van de keuring niet beschikbaar want ergens verhuurd op lokatie."  
En van een inventaris van zo'n 300 takels werden zo pakweg 80 formulieren ingevuld. 
En ook voor zo'n zinloos vel papier betaal je nog! 
En over welke zekerheid heb je het dan?

Als je je APK-, verzekerings- en rij-bewijs meeneemt in de auto, wil het toch nog niet zeggen dat er dan niks mee mis kan gaan. Je weet hoe 'goed en betrouwbaar' de autokeuringen in Belgie verlopen / verliepen.
De tanker Prestige was ook net gekeurd - door een officieel (Europees erkend) classificatie-bureau - voordat ie voor de kust van Spanje verging! 
Evenzo de veerboot Estonia die een jaar of 8-10 geleden verging met 852 doden als gevolg. 
Kranen worden ook jaarlijks gekeurd.... gaat ook nooit wat mis mee hè?
(bezoek eens: www.craneaccidents.com) 

Zolang keurders niet aansprakelijk kunnen worden gesteld binnen de Europese wetten, kunnen ze heel wat blunders, kort-door-de-bocht acties enz. maken. 
En dat doen ze dan ook geregeld! Lees de certificaten er maar op na!

* Hijsfijn!!!!!*

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

na het lezen en meepraten in de diverse forums betreffende keuringen en certificaten heb ik nu dus het idee dat ieder rigging-item van harp sluiting tot steel en truss en lifter en noem het allemaal maar op voorzien moet zijn van een certificaat o.i.d.
En of ik de inhoud daarvan zou begrijpen is inderdaad een tweede, maar volgens Didier en het antwoord van Rinus moet je die papieren ook altijd bijhebben?
Nou komt het geregeld voor dat ik wat spullen inhuur op dat gebied, maar ik heb nog nooit papieren meegekregen, ja het huurcontract. Het gaat dan meestal alleen om steels en harpjes en een enkele keer een handtakeltje. Ook een keer een truss maar die stond op zijn "eigen benen".
Is het wel zo dat je die spullen allemaal bij je moet hebben? Als het aanwezig is op kantoor is dat niet voldoende? En ja, je rijbewijs moet je ook altijd bijhebben...

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Is het wel zo dat je die spullen allemaal bij je moet hebben? Als het aanwezig is op kantoor is dat niet voldoende?



Hallo Joris,

De Hollandse wetgever is daarin weer eens onduidelijk. En gelukkig niet helemaal onterecht: 
Stel je doet een klus met 100 takels. 
Daarbij zitten dan ook gauw 500 steels (=staalkabelstroppen) en 600 shackles (=harpsluitingen) en pakweg 250 overige items (spansets = rondstroppen, clutch-chains = inkortkettingen, beamclamps = balkklemmen, hooks = haken  :Smile: , O-rings = topringen  :Smile:  enz enz enz.) 
Voor je het weet heb je dus een pak papier bij je van 1500 vellen vol met tekst..... in een paar laden vol met hangmappen.
In '87 heb ik het er al eens op laten aankomen toen ik Sinatra in de Ahoy en de RAI deed. In Amsterdam wilde zo'n bijgoochem IDD weten of ik van zo'n 'staalkabel' daar in het dak &lt;= hij stond op de vloer en wees met een armgebaar zo'n 15-18m omhoog&gt; nou ook het certificaat kom laten zien.
Ik heb hem toen de kisten met de materialen zoals hierboven beschreven aangewezen, en uitgelegd dat als ie preciezer kon zijn ik de zaak wel zou bellen om zo'n bijbehorend papiertje op te sturen per fax. 
Maar zo'n komplete bureaucratische berg meeslepen is natuurlijk volkomen geschift.
Die hele gedachte is gebaseerd op een (mobiele) kraan van een paar/veel-honderdduizend euro, waarbij dan nog eens voor pakweg tienduizend euro aan stroppen en sluitingen zit. Dat past makkelijk in een mapje in het kraanboek...
Maar in ons geval zou het geschift zijn om bij elke takel een eigen setje hijsmateriaal apart in documenten te bewaren. 
De wetgever snapt het niet (wil het niet snappen?) en wij doen (willen) de moeite niet (doen) om het hem op een heldere manier uit te leggen.
Zorg dat je de benodigde papieren hebt! 
Gebruik / vraag zoveel mogelijk om groeps- of verzamel-certificaten!
En begrijp zo goed mogelijk (alles!) wat er in staat!
Dat de certificaten op individuele trussdelen (nu nog niet, maar) ook ooit wel verplicht worden, wil niet zeggen dat je die nu al niet individueel herkenbaar (nummer/code) hebt gemaakt, voor documentatie van inspecties en onderhoud! 
Net zoals alle andere hijs- en hef-werktuigen en -gereedschappen.


N FF 2  Didier:
Wat houdt zo'n keuring in een expo-paleis dan eigenlijk in?
alleen maar kijken of je die papieren wel bij je hebt?
of controleren ze ook merk, type, serienummer, laatste datum, enz?

* Hijsfijn!!!!!*

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo dan,

Naar aanleiding van:




> citaat: ik weet niet hoe het in NL gesteld is, maar in belgië mag je in vrijwel elke expo-hal een keuring verwachten, en als je dan je certificaten van de rigging niet mee hebt kan je wel eens een probleem hebben.



Heb je zo'n keuring bij je iegen bedrijf al wel eens meegemaakt? Zo ja, wat wordt er dan gecontroleerd en kan de controlerende instantie ook beboeten? Wat bij veel Nederlandse controlerende instanties niet zo is zoals bijvoorbeeld de keuringsdienst van waren. Arbeidsinspectie volgens mij wel, maar weet ik niet zeker. Wie is in Nederland trouwens controlerende instantie voor rigging e.d.?

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## DidierB

als we controle hebben op locatie volstaat het meestal dat we de (groeps)certificaten laten zien, met laatste keurdatum enz erop vermeld. Meestal gaat het enkel over de liften, hoogtewerkers en takels. Ze kijken ook wel of ze geen dingen zien die niet door de beugel kunnen (een bridle van meer dan 120°, een 1T takel die aan een 500Kg - punt hangt vinden ze ook maar verdacht, het gebruik van safety's alsook de trussen saven, ...) Heel soms kijken ze de rigging zelfs na (teveel koffie die ochtend?), maar als je de rigging door een erkende firma laat doen, heb je dit zeker niet. Dan kijken ze niet eens naar boven.
Beboeten hebben we nog niet meegemaakt, maar de show gaat simpelweg niet door als een zgn "onveilige" situatie niet veilig wordt.

van die zekerheid rinus: je kunt idd niet zeker zijn omdat ie gekeurd is. Die keuring is eigenlijk enkel van nut op het ogenblik dat ze gebeurt. Het is natuurlijk wel zo dat een geoefend oog sneller een klein mankement (dat erger kan worden) zal opmerken dan bv ik. Het is vooral daarover dat ik het had.
onze attesten zijn eigenlijk niet meer dan een lijst van alle zaken die gekeurd werden met serienummer, capaciteit enz (redelijk beknopt hoor, 1 regeltje per item) met de datum van laatste keuring (en dus "geslaagd" is).

Voor apparatuur die bij keuring in de firma niet aanwezig was / kon zijn / niet ok bleek te zijn laten we die kerels gewoon nog eens terugkomen. Voor alle duidelijkheid: wij vragen ze van te komen, ze komen niet by surprise zoals de arbeidsinspectie.

In België is het ATK en AIB-Vincotte die keuringen uitvoeren. Misschien nog meer maar die ken ik niet. In NL weet ik niet.


hoedanook vind ik het geen slechte zaak dat er inspecties plaatsvinden (ook al zijn ze al bij al toch niet zo grondig). Er zijn nog altijd veel te veel clowns die gevaarlijke dingen uithalen, gelukkig meestal zonder slechte afloop, maar het zijn zij die de sector een slechte naam geven.


groeten,


Didier Beghin
Ampli bvba

----------


## KoenB

Hey ff offtopic,
Dag didier, eindelijke iemand van in de buurt! Doe de groeten aan Patrick Rijmenams en David Liekens en aan de Stanne daar...

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## Joost van Ens

> citaat: en kan de controlerende instantie ook beboeten? Wat bij veel Nederlandse controlerende instanties niet zo is zoals bijvoorbeeld de keuringsdienst van waren.



En laat ik nou net uit ervaring weten dat deze instantie wel degelijk zeer forse boete's uit kan delen.

En nee, ging niet over eten of drinken in het café, maar over het verkopen van niet branche eigen produkten in een slijterij.

groeten

----------

